# XLC MTB Lenker Composite Pro Alu / Carbon 25,4 mm 180gr



## BlueOneOne (17. August 2010)

XLC MTB Lenker Composite Pro Alu / Carbon 25,4 mm 180gr

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190432258632&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kungfu (22. August 2010)

Hab ich mir geschnappt  !

MFG
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueOneOne (22. August 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Hab ich mir geschnappt  !
> 
> MFG
> k.




Meine Glückwünsche !!!


----------

